# Pros und ihre Maschinen



## cluso (28. Mai 2004)

Servus,

ich hoffe, daß es so einen Thread noch nicht gab, ansonsten *AscheaufmeinHaupt*.

In einem Bikemag ist ein große Bild vom Herrn Fumic in Action drin.
Mir sind beim, genauen Hinsehen, die komische Komponentenmischung ins Auge gefallen:

Barends: Titec
Vorbau: Giant?
Sattelstütze: AX


Seltsam, ich dachte immer das die meistens Racer "sortenrein" die Komponenten aufbauen. 

Gruß


----------



## *adrenalin* (28. Mai 2004)

das könnte ein geiler thread werden. fotos der pros mit ihren bikes und dann mal die parts dazu....

zu lado: stütze würde ich auch auf ax-lightness tippen (aufgrund der kevlar-ummantelung im klemmbereich), der vorbau ist auf jeden fall das giant-carbon-teil. (aber unter uns: was bringt das alles, wenn er dann die 1.750 gr.-xtr-laufräder fahren muß...?!)

@all: wer hat noch bilder, wo man details erkennen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (28. Mai 2004)

Susi und sein Scalpel: ein unschlagbares Team


----------



## cluso (28. Mai 2004)

@*adrenalin*

Ja denk auch das es die AX ist, die "goldigen" Klemschrauben sprechen dafür. 
Ich finde das Bike auf jedenfalls seltsam aufgebaut.

Also gut, dann mal ein Bild.

Ist die Maschine von Nina Göhl, man(n) beachte die krass gestreckte Position.
Mir tut nur vom schauen das Kreuz weh, geschweige den andere Körperteile 
Aber trotzdem standard Leichtaufbau:

XTR, Tune?, Sid usw.

Gruß

PS: Ein Bild von ihr erspar ich mir


----------



## 328 (28. Mai 2004)

Krasses Gegenteil der "Nina Göhl-Maschine"

..irgendwie sitzt er ziemlich aufrecht   





Michael Weiss


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (28. Mai 2004)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Maschine von Nina Göhl, man(n) beachte die krass gestreckte Position.
> Mir tut nur vom schauen das Kreuz weh, geschweige den andere Körperteile
> Aber trotzdem standard Leichtaufbau:
> 
> ...



Na das Bike ist ja schon ganz nett, doch nächste mal nur mit Bild von ihr, auch auf die Gefahr, dass keiner mehr auf das Bike achtet!


----------



## caneloni (28. Mai 2004)

Man kann zwar nicht wirklich viel erkennen auf dem Bild aber fährt Nina die alten (2002er ?) Kurbeln?


----------



## cluso (28. Mai 2004)

Möglich.

Aber ich glaub das Bild ist auch veraltet.
Macht Werbung für die X.0 usw.
Die ganze Page ist überarbeitet nur die Bikebilder net?!   

Gruß


----------



## Wave (29. Mai 2004)

moinsen

wann ich mich recht entsinne hatte Nina Göhl bei uns auf der DM (vor 3 wochen) noch das oben abgebildete Rad


----------



## fab1o (29. Mai 2004)

@Mecky
was hast du für eine Kurbel an deinem Bike?


----------



## fab1o (29. Mai 2004)

zu *Nina Göhl*:
sieht schon so aus, als ob sie noch das Bike fährt - warscheinlich alles neu, aber halt vor 2-4 Jahren produziert und mit Sram Teilen - das auf ihrer Homepage zu finden ist.

hier ein Foto von der Deutschen Meisterschaft:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (29. Mai 2004)

scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> @Mecky
> was hast du für eine Kurbel an deinem Bike?



is ne Truvativ Stylo Team


----------



## cluso (30. Mai 2004)

Nochmal was/wer interessantes

Filip Meirhaeghe:

Fährt ein Epic mit XTR, SID, King usw. 
Aber warum fährt er eine Thomson-Stütze und einen Moots (!)-Vorbau?  






Gruß


@Scott-Rider

das sieht ja richtig "easy" aus auf dem Bild, ich wäre wahrscheinlich schon tod vom Rad gekippt


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Mai 2004)

thomson stütze verbaut spezi standart, bekam er gesponsort, aber der moots vorbau? vielleicht soll der Flex des Titans den Komfort verbessern...


----------



## 328 (31. Mai 2004)

das bild muss aber alt sein, er fährt jetzt it sram x.o, und avid bremsen!


----------



## SteffenScott (31. Mai 2004)

cluso


XTR schrieb:


> http://www.nina-goehl.de/Bilder/Bike2.gif[/IMG]



irgendwie sieht die kurbel verdammt lang aus, also wenn da der kurbelarm ganz unten is musst ja echt aufpassen das man nich hängen bleibt  
aber is noch die gute alte 02er xtr


----------



## fab1o (2. Juni 2004)

neues von Nina Göhl:

hey, sie scheint ein neues Bike zu fahren - stellt euch vor mit aktueller SID usw. (Houffalize)
vielleicht hätte sie allerdings doch besser auf das Alte gesetzt (siehe 2. Bild)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (2. Juni 2004)

Reaktion von Göhl: (zum Plattfuss und dem neuen Material...)

"als es auf einmal Puff macht und ich hintern keine Luft mehr im Reifen hatte. Ich hab echt gedacht ich spinn. Steig vom Rad und seh, dass das Ventil meines Nagelneuen Tubeless-Laufrades einfach abgebrochen ist! Zum Glück hatte ich etwas zum reparieren dabei: Schlauch, Patrone, Reifenheber. Nur hab ich dummerweise einen Reifenheber im Rennen verloren und so war es schwierig, den Tubeless Reifen runterzubekommen. Nach einer halben Ewigkeit habe ich es dann doch endlich geschafft. Doch hatte ich auch noch Probleme, die Mutter des Ventilrestes abzudrehen. Die war so fest drauf, dass ich es erst nach endlosen Versuchen geschafft hab. Dann schlauch rein, Reifen zu und Patrone draufgesteckt. Aber hab ich das Ding wohl nicht richtig draufgesteckt gehabt, jedenfalls ist die Hälfte der Luft flöten und nicht in den Schlauch gegangen. Ein Weiterfahren also unmöglich. Tja, dann stand ich da und es blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als ins Zielgelände zu laufen"


----------



## fab1o (2. Juni 2004)

macht das neue Material gar aggressiv???

Rocky-Team Schweiz: (WC Houffalize)
"Franziska welche um 11.00 Uhr startete, erwischte einen sehr guten Start und konnte rasch ihren Rhythmus finden. So schaffte sie es rasch in die Top 20 machte von Runde zu Runde einige Plätze gut. Bei einem schweren Anstieg wollte sie die in derselben Gruppe fahrende Nina Göhl überholen, wurde von ihr dabei aber von Rad geworfen."


----------



## cluso (2. Juni 2004)

@scott-rider

Top 

Da kann man wirklich von einem Scheißtag sprechen den die Frau Göhl da erwischt hat. 

Wie heißt es so schön: "Es gibt Däg do verlierscht." oder für unsere Nordlichter: "Es gibt Tage da verliert man."

Gruß


----------



## fab1o (2. Juni 2004)

die wohl mit Abstand hübscheste Fahrerin: *Niki Gudex*

seit 2004 auf Intense unterwegs.


----------



## Rune Roxx (2. Juni 2004)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> "Es gibt Tage da verliert man."



Ja... und Tage, da gewinnen andere.


----------



## Dr.Dos (3. Juni 2004)

Lado und sein NRS. Houffalize ist knallhart, da darf sich der Hinterbau schon mal vertikal bewegen ..:


----------



## Dr.Dos (3. Juni 2004)

Roel Paulissen nebst Cannondale Schleuder:


----------



## Dr.Dos (3. Juni 2004)

Der Waldmeister mit Leadertrikot und weißer Hose. Hmm, ist das das Design der SID Worldcup '05? Lecker ..


----------



## Dr.Dos (3. Juni 2004)

Wo ist der Unterschied zu Moto-Krass? Man beachte Staub, Reifen, die Oberarme und nicht zuletzt die excellente Körperhaltung .. der Herr Meier war nicht umsonst DH-WC Sieger am Brione überm Lago.


----------



## Wave (3. Juni 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Lado und sein NRS. Houffalize ist knallhart, da darf sich der Hinterbau schon mal vertikal bewegen ..:



und wieder:
Titec Barents, Giant Vorbau und ne AX Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (3. Juni 2004)

wenn wir schon bei Houffalize sind: hier einer der 3 schweizer Olypiateilnehmer: *Susi* - hoffentlich gewinnt er mal wieder im Weltcup!


----------



## fab1o (3. Juni 2004)

und eine der 2 weiblichen Olympiafahrerinnen der CH: *Petra Henzi*


----------



## tboy0709 (3. Juni 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Der Waldmeister mit Leadertrikot und weißer Hose. Hmm, ist das das Design der SID Worldcup '05? Lecker ..




     Wooohhhaaa die Schuhe Die Handschuhe und der Helm einfach mega genial. Also wenn ich auf eins steh dann auch weiße Sachen von Speci. Hab die diesjährige Rot/weiße Kellektion   Aber ich vermute mal nicht das es die Sachen die er da trägt jemals zu kaufen gibt da die wohl für Ihn gemacht worden sind weil überall die Weltmeisterstreifen drauf sind. Aber der Helm sieht schon stark nach S1 Design 2005 aus  

Zu der Sid, vielleicht isses das Design der 2005 Sid vielleicht aber auch nur wieder für Ihn angefertigt   

Fragen über fragen


----------



## fab1o (3. Juni 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Wooohhhaaa die Schuhe Die Handschuhe und der Helm einfach mega genial. Also wenn ich auf eins steh dann auch weiße Sachen von Speci. Hab die diesjährige Rot/weiße Kellektion   Aber ich vermute mal nicht das es die Sachen die er da trägt jemals zu kaufen gibt da die wohl für Ihn gemacht worden sind weil überall die Weltmeisterstreifen drauf sind. Aber der Helm sieht schon stark nach S1 Design 2005 aus
> 
> Zu der Sid, vielleicht isses das Design der 2005 Sid vielleicht aber auch nur wieder für Ihn angefertigt
> 
> Fragen über fragen



die Gabel fährt auch *Barbara Blatter*


----------



## cluso (3. Juni 2004)

Abend,

so mal wieder ein paar Bikes.

Nummer Uno, Katrin Swing?
"Standard"-Aufbau (Skareb, XTR, usw.), aber der Rahmen würde mir schon reinlaufen. 






Ich frag mich jedes mal, wie die Mähne noch unter den Helm passt  Sonderanfertigung? 

und ein richtig schönes (find ich zumindestens), das wird glaub nach Farben zusammengestellt  . Karl Platt ..Deutschlands schnellster.

http://212.227.253.135/bike2b-de/xfiles/1084356319_65.jpg


Gruß


----------



## SteffenScott (3. Juni 2004)

wenns nach  farben währe,würden weisse ratze fatze kurbeln dran sein
sram 9.0sl scheint ja schon dran zu sein
aso und weisse hs33


----------



## Dr.Dos (3. Juni 2004)

Weiß ist definitiv das Zeichen des Champions. Sehr schick auf dem MTB auch immer wieder Lado's Adidas Fuß-Pariser.


----------



## fab1o (5. Juni 2004)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Sauser gewinnt Fort William!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Traktorfahrer (6. Juni 2004)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (6. Juni 2004)

falle schrieb:
			
		

> sehe ich da avid-hebel,xtr v-brakes und sram drehgriffe,seltsam aber wahrscheinlich gut



ja da siehst du richtig,hat nich jeder aber die xtr v-brakes beissen auch verdammt gut zu


----------



## fab1o (6. Juni 2004)

wenn v-brakes würde ich avids ultimate nehmen. nach meiner erfahrung beissen die deutlich besser als xtr.


----------



## cluso (7. Juni 2004)

Ist ja "brutal" gemischt sein Bike.
Ich denke, daß Filip so ein Technikfrickler ist, daß die Kombi für Ihn sinnvoll bzw. durchdacht ist. Hab irgendwo gelesen, daß er früher die Stollen an den Reifen beschnitten hat usw. 

Aber hier mal noch ein Bild:






Sehe ich richtig. Fährt der Mannie jetzt Marta? Bei der Cape-Epic hat er glaub ich noch die HS33 drangehabt (fast schon kultig 

Gruß


----------



## Wave (7. Juni 2004)

ja....siehste richtig!

noch was zur Kathrin Schwing....seid wann fährt die Skareb? bis jetzt wars doch ne Sid Team


----------



## fab1o (11. Juni 2004)

dachte immer, dass das Ralph-Denk-Team gut Geld hat und an den Weltcups präsent ist. scheint nach diesem Bild(Teamfahrer Bresser im Nationaltricot) aber anders zu sein:


----------



## 328 (11. Juni 2004)

HEy !!!!!!!!!!

Wenn ich mir die Bilder da so ansehe,.......

....fast alle haben eine X.0 Schaltung !!!!!  

keine gute Werbung für die DualControl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (11. Juni 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der Sid, vielleicht isses das Design der 2005 Sid vielleicht aber auch nur wieder für Ihn angefertigt
> 
> Fragen über fragen



Auch Sabine Spitz mit der weissen Sid WC:


----------



## Jackass1987 (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo 

ich bin ja von den Klamotten nicht minder begeistert als von den Bikes. Die ganzen SIDs mit Carbonrahmen gefallen mir schon ganz gut. Die neue SID ist wirklich eine Augenweide wenn diese hässlichen silbernen Standrohre nicht wären. 

Jetzt ist meine Frage aber, wo man so ein weisses Trikot mit diesen Weltmeisterstreifen bekommt ? Kann man das irgendwo ordern ?

Sind das überhaupt Weltmeister-Streifen oder was hats das für eine Bedeutung ? Habe die des öfteren schon gesehen.

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## fab1o (12. Juni 2004)

Hier die Maschine von Nina Göhl:


----------



## fab1o (12. Juni 2004)

Marga Fullana beim Training:


----------



## cluso (12. Juni 2004)

scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Maschine von Nina Göhl:




Was ist los? Die Sitzposition ist ja richtig "aufrecht" 


Das Fullana-Bike ist ja hart, solch eine Farbkombi ist sehr mutig. 
Oder Marga ist farbenblind.

Gruß


----------



## fab1o (12. Juni 2004)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist los? Die Sitzposition ist ja richtig "aufrecht"



Frauen sitzen oft so, ausser sie sind sehr gross


----------



## Bassi (12. Juni 2004)

Also das Design der Orbea Räder (und auch das der Kleidung) ist ja wirklich zum  :kotz: Und obendrein noch der bunte Weltmeisterregenbogen....

schlimm, schlimm, schlimm....


----------



## cluso (12. Juni 2004)

scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> Frauen sitzen oft so, ausser sie sind sehr gross




Sorry Scott-Rider, habe mich blöd ausgedrückt:
Ich habe gemeint, im Verhältnis zum "alten" Radel von Ihr.
Da lag die Nina ja richtig drauf.

Gruß


----------



## Quen (12. Juni 2004)

Jackass1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ich bin ja von den Klamotten nicht minder begeistert als von den Bikes. Die ganzen SIDs mit Carbonrahmen gefallen mir schon ganz gut. Die neue SID ist wirklich eine Augenweide wenn diese hässlichen silbernen Standrohre nicht wären.
> 
> ...


Ja, sind die bekannten "Weltmeisterstreifen".

Gab auf jeden Fall mal von Santini Weltmeistertrikots... evtl. gibts auch von den Firmen, die aktuell die jeweiligen Weltmeister unter Vertrag haben, Trikots im Weltmeisterdesign.

Sollte man aber eigentlich nur fahren wenn man auch entsprechende Beine hat...


----------



## Frey (13. Juni 2004)

Zu dem Moots Vobau von Filip Meirhaeghe...er findet das Teil halt einfach sehr geil und da er nicht verpflichtet ist einen bestimmten Vorbau am Rad haben zu müssen fährt er ihn halt.

Und mal für die Freaks...soweit ich weis, verkauft er nach einer Saison immer ein Bike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (14. Juni 2004)

scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> Marga Fullana beim Training:



wenn sich die leute bei orbea fragen, warum sie so wenig bikes verkaufen - dies hier ist der beste grund dafür!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Juni 2004)

ich find die farbe total porno...


----------



## fab1o (2. Juli 2004)

*Balz Weber*: U23 Weltmeister 2003, dieses Jahr überhaubt noch nicht auf Touren gekommen


----------



## Principia (27. Juli 2004)

noch rechtzeitig vor den spielen:










*Wieder bringt Rock Shox*, nach der legendären SIDney, eine exclusive Kostbarkeit: Die ATHENA - eine Sonderausführung der erfolgreichen SID WorldCup, streng limitiert auf weltweit 500 Stück und mit folgenden Features ausgestattet:

Black Box Carbon Schaft/Brücke
Slippery SILVER Standrohre
NEU! PopLoc Remote Control
Aufkleber Kit mit den Farben der teilnehmenden Nationen
Farbe: Pearl White mt Motiven der olympischen Spiele
Exclusive Nummerierung (#1 - #500)
*Aktuelle Weltcup Rennfahrer auf SID Athena:*

Filip Meirheaghe-Belgien
Lado Fumic-Deutschland
Manuel Fumic-Deutschland
Julien Absalon-Frankreich
Kiara Bisaro-Kanada
Annabella Stropparo-Italien
Sabine Spitz-Deutschland
quelle:http://www.bikediscount.de/html/wc04sid.html

sieht nett aus


----------



## cluso (27. Juli 2004)

Sieht wirklich ganz schnuckelig aus 

Das "SID" in griechischen Buchstaben ist geil   

Naja aber preislich etwas zu hoch für mich.

In der aktuellen Bike-sport-news ist ein Bild vom Herrn Meir drin, mit seinem
Bike, seinen Schenkeln (!!!) und komplett goldenen (!!!) Hope Bremshebeln
  Warum gibt es sowas nicht zu kaufen, oder muß man dazu erst Weltmeister werden? Gemeinheit  .

Gruß


----------



## Principia (27. Juli 2004)

fährt der "meier" nicht auch eine sonderserie der eggs ???  so kpl. nitriert


----------



## cluso (27. Juli 2004)

Oooohjjjaaaa  

Da sind dann Kratzer auf dem Pedal ein Fremdwort. 

Der ist aber auch der einzige, der goldfarbene Parts ans Bike schrauben (lassen) kann.


----------



## Michael_K (27. Juli 2004)

Karl Platt bei der DM '04


----------



## Gorth (27. Juli 2004)

Fährt der da nen Zeitfahreranzug?? und ist das ne 100er Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fab1o (28. Juli 2004)

@principia: SID Athena hätte ich jetzt in hellblau(à la Griechenland) designt!!! Details sind aber schon geil.

@gorth: Einteiler sind Standard an CC-Rennen!!!!


----------



## Wave (28. Juli 2004)

Einteiler sind einfach nur zum  :kotz: 


und bei den Rennen die ich fahre, fährt die (deutliche) Mehrzahl mit ganze normal Trikot und Hose


----------



## d.a.n.i.e.l (3. August 2004)

einteiler sind sexy...


----------



## phiro (5. August 2004)

also ich finde Einteiler absolut geil (und bitte fangt jetzt net an mit "die sind schwul...")

leider gibbet von meinem Team sowas net   

in CC-Rennen haste doch außer nem Gel und eventuell Pannenspray (am Rahmen) nichts mit, wozu da Trikottaschen und so nen Kram

gruß


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. August 2004)

fang jetzt nicht mit schwul an, sonst findet irgendwer noch sinnigerweise die überleitung zu rasierten beinen 

Gruß, der Stefan
(heute nicht ernstzunehmen)


----------

